# My Lang Lang Thread



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I feel like he turns everything into a march feel, with grandiosity. I can see how some find it over the top and annoying, but it really does it for me.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Could you please consider making a general Lang Lang thread and then you can just post these thoughts in that thread when something occurs to you?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> Could you please consider making a general Lang Lang thread and then you can just post these thoughts in that thread when something occurs to you?


I edited this one to fit those needs. Thanks!


----------

